

Show HN: Signup for my startup beta launch notifications - bherms

Hey guys, I've been working on a new startup for the last few months and will be sending out information on being a beta tester soon.  The app is a SaaS web/mobile app that helps streamline customer feedback at point of sale.  It's geared towards restaurants and other service industry businesses, so if you're interested and you'd like to get an invitation (or just launch news in general), head over to http://howas.it and sign up!  Thanks!
======
bherms
Clickity Clickable -- <http://howas.it>

